# Guessing Game



## ladyholleigh (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi
I was wondering if someone could help me out.
A friend of mine knew I was looking for a dog and ended up getting one for me. However I was told she was a lab X pug. Ever since I got her people everywhere ask me if she is a pitbull. Just recently my friend told me that her mother may in fact of been a pitbull. She is an amazing dog, wonderful with my kids just very protective of the house and of the family. This is not a quality I am complaining about. I was just wondering, from people who know about the pitbull breed if you think she does in fact look like a pitbull cross. I would love to know just out of curiosity.


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

I really don't know much about breeds in general,all I can offer is that lab is there for sure.In the first pic looks rottie like(head)to me,the second has me completely confused,in the third it can seem he has a tiny little bit of pit in him.I'm talking outta my ass here,so I can't really help you.

However,I got an idea how great would it be if we'd have a thread where people would post pictures of their mixes and everyone can state their opinion on what do they think the dog looks like.
Of course,if something similar doesn't exist.If it does and I just didn't look hard enough or don't remember seeing it,forget it.


Cute dog,nonetheless.<3


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She could be lab/sharpei or lab/jack russell terrier but I don't see ANY pit bull. Who knows though....without paper's and knowing her lineage it's all just a guess.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She could be lab/sharpei or lab/jack russell terrier but I don't see ANY pit bull. Who knows though....without paper's and knowing her lineage it's all just a guess.


Did the ears tell you sharpei? That's what I got.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She could be lab/sharpei or lab/jack russell terrier but I don't see ANY pit bull. Who knows though....without paper's and knowing her lineage it's all just a guess.


I agree. The dog looks to be lab/sharpei. And I also don't see any bully related breed in there.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She could be lab/sharpei or lab/jack russell terrier but I don't see ANY pit bull. Who knows though....without paper's and knowing her lineage it's all just a guess.





william williamson said:


> Did the ears tell you sharpei? That's what I got.


Yeah the ears make me think there is Sharpei as well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Did the ears tell you sharpei? That's what I got.


Sure did WW


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Does not look bully breed mix at all! those little ears are great! I agree with the other...looks almost like a shar pei/jack russel and maybe some Lab in there


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

It's always a guessing game with mixed breed dogs, especially since many are not 50/50 crosses. Lot's of genetics in play, some traits show, others do not. The ears are very SharPei like though!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

The ears could actually go either shar-pei or pug...the fold is pretty pug-like. She also has the large round eyes of a pug.

Lab/pug mix is a pretty odd cross, though, mainly due to the size difference. Huge pug or tiny lab maybe?


BTW, I like the idea of a "guess what mix this might be thread"...could be fun (could also turn into a fuss fest though.)


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

=CC= said:


> The ears could actually go either shar-pei or pug...the fold is pretty pug-like. She also has the large round eyes of a pug.
> 
> Lab/pug mix is a pretty odd cross, though, mainly due to the size difference. Huge pug or tiny lab maybe?
> 
> BTW, I like the idea of a "guess what mix this might be thread"...could be fun (could also turn into a fuss fest though.)


If it was A pug then it's A "31" dog.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

william williamson said:


> If it was A pug then it's A "31" dog.


Lol, you know, I usually know exactly what you're saying, but you got me stumped this time!  What the heck is a "31" dog? (seriously)


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

The big dog on the 3rd step the little dog on the 1st step.
A 31 is the puppy. I actually had to do this once with pits. I had A short wide 28# game dog and A tall 48# dog.


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

william williamson said:


> The big dog on the 3rd step the little dog on the 1st step.
> A 31 is the puppy. I actually had to do this once with pits. I had A short wide 28# game dog and A tall 48# dog.


Got it! Thanks! 

When I worked on a Thoroughbred breeding farm, we would occasionally have to do something similar with the smaller stud horse....we would back the mare up to a ramp, so the short guy could reach her.


----------

